# Looking for work



## David Clarke (Jul 9, 2008)

Having holidayed out this way a couple of times, I'm now considering moving over for a while (not necessarily Thailand, it could be anywhere in the region) provided I can find work first. I work in the aircraft engine industry and would be looking ideally for sub contract employment. If any amongst you could point me in the right direction towards agencies or job websites it would be most appreciated.

David


----------



## jeroen004 (Jan 3, 2009)

You should check out the advertisements in the newspapers (bkk post/ nation)


----------

